# Radiator



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Ahhh!! I'm so pissed right now.

My new radiator arrived today. I had everything I needed to swap it in for the old one. Until... The farking transmission cooling lines would not unscrew from the old radiator.









I really don't want to take it to the shop for this problem, but I may not have a choice.

There are two choices listed in the Ames catalog and I have no idea which to order if I go ahead and just cut the old ones off. I dunno...

This was supposed to be an easy project... half an hour to an hour tops. Now... I'm just... grrrrr









EDIT:: I have a Turbo 400 transmission in it now.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Cut them , remove rad. from car , heat them and remove , add a trans cooler if needed .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had this happen a lot of times. The flared end of the tube becomes one with the connector. The solution is to use a tubing cutter and cut the lines. You can then: get new lines, or: flare the old lines with new fittings attached,(if the lines are long enough), or: install barbed brass male fittings in the radiator and splice the lines in with a short length of rubber trans line and clamps. Any of these methods will work...the rubber hose splice is the easiest, and is a reliable fix.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My anal-ness would force me to get new lines:willy: where as any above suggestion is cheaper and will bet you back on the road sooner...!


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

I would try heating up the nut that screws into the rad and tap it and try to loosen it with a line wrench......JB.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I have good news! The Liquid Wrench did it's thing and the lines came undone rather easily.

I still may need to get new lines though as I now have very minor fluid leaking from both connections into the radiator. It's like a drop every 5 minutes or so. I'm going to continue to drive it for now, though I will make sure to check my levels frequently.

Also, when I put fluid back into the transmission after the filter change, I did put in a bottle of Lucas Transmission Stop Leak. I'll see if that works it's magic and seals these up as well.

Lastly, I'm thinking about taking it to a local show tomorrow just for ****s and giggles.









EDIT:: Thank you all for your suggestions. I do appreciate the time you take to help out a stranger.


----------



## wayne (Sep 19, 2010)

hey wonderin if someone could help with my overheating problem with my 66 gto? It has a fairly new radiator and i changed the thermostat and flushed it and added all new coolant. The next time i took it out it overheated after idling for about 12 minutes on a cool day about 66 degrees. Is it the fan clutch?


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Update:: I ordered new upper and lower hoses as well as new transmission cooling lines. I checked the current hoses and they seem to be ok, but I just want new ones on the new radiator.

Wayne... Are you sure the new thermostat is working properly? Also, what motor do you have? Sometimes the lower hose can be sucked shut if it's worn out. That will restrict coolant flow as well.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't forget to put the spring back in the lower hose so it don't collapse.....JB.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Jerry64 said:


> Don't forget to put the spring back in the lower hose so it don't collapse.....JB.


I ordered a new one of those too. It was only $5 so I figured why not.


----------



## wayne (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, I'll replace the lower hose and maybe a 160 thermostat before i try the fan clutch


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't forget to put the spring in it......JB


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

I would try the fan cluch my vista was over heating at idal fine wile driving changed cluch been great ever sence


----------



## bellyache (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I have a 66 and had 2 different water pumps and thermo and rad checked 2 times to find it was the spacing between the water pump fins and the plate behind which should be about a n 1\8" or ames said 100 thousands and mine was over a 1\4" used a cresent wrench to carefully bend plate into tolerance and it worked after all the other pain


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Pontiac Tech Info
This story might help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ZZ, and P'Napalm !!!! Where have you guys been??!!:cheers E


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Under a Goat!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Makes sense! :cheers


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone know where to pickup a spring for the lower hose?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just got one for a 67 GTO....Performance Years has them.


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Allison Radiator*

I almost tossed my original Allison (horrible shape) out until and old timer told me to restore it since the China junk isn't ready for drop in. What a great investment.


----------

